# Dorodango



## Clover (Jan 1, 2009)

Guys guys guys.














these are super cute

Let's go make some!


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 1, 2009)

The Mythbusters made some out of animal poop and that is the only reason I already knew what those were.

No seriously


----------



## Echo (Jan 1, 2009)

They look like edible dangos, except not quite as colorful.

Now I'm hungry. >>


----------



## Zuu (Jan 1, 2009)

I came in here fully expecting "DODONGO DISLIKES SMOKE" :|

anyways that's kinda cool


----------



## Yarnchu (Jan 1, 2009)

Kratos Aurion said:


> The Mythbusters made some out of animal poop and that is the only reason I already knew what those were.
> 
> No seriously


Yes, that was quite the awesome episode. They were trying to polish poop, and it worked.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 1, 2009)

These things look pretty cool.
But how is there a glossy colored surface made just from dirt?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

Lucas, you have to remember that dirt isn't only made of dead plants and rocks. There's some minerals too. And you're supposed to buff it, which also gives it shine


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, but where does the gold color come from on some of them?


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 1, 2009)

The dirt! The dirt determines the color. Maybe they added some coloring to it, I guess...


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 1, 2009)

Um, yeah... maybe you should've explained what they were in the FIRST post... I still don't really get it.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 1, 2009)

I guess they're just shiny decorative balls of mud?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jan 1, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> Um, yeah... maybe you should've explained what they were in the FIRST post... I still don't really get it.


Try clicking the link in the first post?


----------



## Clover (Jan 1, 2009)

Echo said:


> They look like edible dangos, except not quite as colorful.
> 
> Now I'm hungry. >>


:O I wanna try edible dangos!

dango~ dango~ dango~ dango~ dango~ dango~ daikazoku~~



StyliBoy said:


> The dirt! The dirt determines the color. Maybe they added some coloring to it, I guess...


No coloring's added! It's just if you use red dirt you get a red one, brown you get a brown one, and if you follow the white ball method...



Alxprit said:


> Um, yeah... maybe you should've explained what they were in the FIRST post... I still don't really get it.


"Hikaru dorodango are balls of mud, molded by hand into perfect spheres, dried, and polished to an unbelievable luster. The process is simple, but the result makes it seem like alchemy."

I did post three links...


----------



## Alxprit (Jan 1, 2009)

I couldn't tell there was a link in the post. Roar of Time style disguises links pretty well.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 1, 2009)

They look tasty.

Too bad they're made from dirt.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 1, 2009)

Not really.

I might make some, when it stops snowing in Canada~


----------



## spaekle (Jan 1, 2009)

Those are cool.

I'd like to try to make one, but I'm terrible with my hands and fail at crafty-type things. :(


----------

